# Wheat Free diet



## 19621 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there, I have recently been told by my GP that I should try a wheat free diet as I also have bad gastritis and it is getting worse along with the IBS. Is there anyone out there who has tried the wheat free diet with positive results to their IBS symptoms. I am desperate to try something as it gets worse as I get older.Sandy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I haven't done it, but I know some people with Celiac that do eat that way.If you google celiac and diet you can find a lot of resources on the web as to how to do it, what things to look out for (as wheat can be in a lot of things you don't expect) products to make gluten-free baked goods (gluten is in wheat, barley and rye).I think, generally, results are mixed, but some people do find it helps.K.


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

My former GP believed I had celiac disease last year and ordered me on a gluten free diet until I could meet with a gastroenterologist. Being a college student, I couldn't see the gastro doc until three weeks later, so I went on the diet. I was living in a dorm and eating out of a dining hall that didn't really cater to those with dietary issues, so I wound up losing weight rather rapidly and feeling miserable. I do remember a slight improvement in my IBS, however, though it was not completely gone. Since my gastro has assured me there's no way I have celiac (and this has been confirmed with an EGD), I retired that diet a long time ago. Have you had an EGD to rule out celiac?If memory serves me correct, there was good information on http://www.celiac.org - Hopefully you'll have a better go of it than I did - Being dining hall dependent and kitchen free is no way to go!


----------

